# Write a limerick about a fellow Dimmer!



## ripley (Apr 23, 2008)

A while back in chat we were writing limericks about each other...here is the one for me: (thanks to mango!)


Make one up about another dimmer, and let's see it!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Rip!! I thunk of someone. Here goes....





*Our ripley she hails from da Yoop. 

If ya don' know dat yer kinduva stoop, 

She says she is shy

We can't understand why

Cuz she's definitely as cute as our Soup. *


----------



## ripley (Apr 23, 2008)

Heh, good one Spanks! I will return the favor. 



There once was a boy named Spanky
Who sometimes made women cranky
It caused some strife
'Cause he has a wife
And thus there's no hanky-panky.


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2008)

_*There once was a dame named Liz-Diva
Who gave men the big bosom fever
Fell over one day
To much dismay
And flashed everybody her beavah!


*_


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2008)

There once was a gal named ripley
Who drank in her car quite sipley
She sipped and she sipped
through the straw t'was equipped
So the cup would be less dripley


EDIT: too slow ... but I'll leave it still. *ack*

There once was a man named mango
who placed many a fruit near his wango
why he did it ???
every bit .. he'd try to fit it
and then later he'd dance the tango


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2008)

Summah G is a gal from chat
(the one made just for the fat)
She flirts and she grins
With about seven chins
And oh how the boys love THAT!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2008)

MANGO! Hah. 

Okay, two oldies. I'm workin on more:


There once was an Aussie named Jay
Who hung around Melbs every day 
One day he threw off the robe
And flew round the globe
and said I'm Mango, all you fat girls come play!

~ ~ ~

A big scrabble queen is our Rip
who plays all the time at a clip
her scores are so fab
she can pick up the tab
and still have points left for the tip!


----------



## ripley (Apr 24, 2008)

Mango, he really loves boobs
and videos made on youtubes
He has 70s style,
a 'stache, and a smile
So beware, fat girl noobs!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2008)

There once was a gal named Liz
who once did a musical quiz
finished with ease
slicker than grease
Now is the musical whiz!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2008)

okay, he's not a Dimmer. A nice old-fashioned sexist one:

Bill was an FA of religious belief
whose wife longed to hear "Hail to the Chief"
While she was away
he chased fatties all day
And that's how young Mon saw the beef


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2008)

There once was an aussie named Jay
Who strummed a guitar that he'd play
played it at the bash
perhaps played some Johnny Cash
And shared some pics of his day.

:happy:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

HYSTERICAL!!!!


hmmmm, who do i write about??? ::thinking::


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 24, 2008)

i have a friend named dorette
she can not fit in a vette
for her ass is too fat
but the fella's like that
so they admire her all the day

ok the last one didn't quite rhyme but i got lazy lol

edit: oh wait ..i got it....last line.....they even overlook her tourettes lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 24, 2008)

my friend liz is quite the diva
and she owns a ford festiva
she doesn't fit like she should
so she rides on the hood
and waves at onlookers as if she's the queen of sheba?

LOL what is it with me putting you ladies in tiny cars...and DAMN it's hard finding something to rhyme with diva lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 24, 2008)

lmao that was a good one



mango said:


> _*There once was a dame named Liz-Diva
> Who gave men the big bosom fever
> Fell over one day
> To much dismay
> ...


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 24, 2008)

There once was a man named Pif
Who'd talk off your ear in a jiff.
He'd "Trek" around town,
And then he'd get down
To disco or funky soul rifs

Oh lordy how horrible is that? Ah well, it's just for silliness anyway!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 24, 2008)

There once was an FA named Stan
We all thought he was quite the man
On TV, he tattooed
Lovely, not lewd
A woman with a beautiful can


yeah . . . well . . . . . I tried . . .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> my friend liz is quite the diva
> and she owns a ford festiva
> she doesn't fit like she should
> so she rides on the hood
> ...



hah! I love it! you silly 

Okay, here comes:

There once was a beaut named Melissa
Who dared all the dorkheads to diss her
She jiggled her tum
And waggled her bum
And made all the boys wanna kissa


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

ahhh wait, nevermind.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

doit! unless it's mean


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ahhh wait, nevermind.



I read it, that last part didn't rhyme.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

This rhyme is about my friend Fran
Shes a pretty cool chick, Im quite a fan!
She has great style, shell go the extra mile
To be the best friend that she can.


:wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

hahhahaha that's the first thing i'm gonna do when i see you next month



liz (di-va) said:


> hah! I love it! you silly
> 
> Okay, here comes:
> 
> ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> This rhyme is about my friend Fran
> Shes a pretty cool chick, Im quite a fan!
> She has great style, shell go the extra mile
> To be the best friend that she can.
> ...



:batting: Thanks Girlie I wrote one for you too

There once was a Thick Jersey Chik
With her smile and her wit she was quick
She's my friend til the end
Through good times or troubles
She loves to sing songs
And eat Double Doubles.

:wubu:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

Butch was a bright maiden, so modest;
In need of no pretense or bodice.
Though in all ways quite glorious
Her angst was notorious 
And her aversion to compliments oddest!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

There's this hottie named Melissa
who's got one hell of a kissa
She's short and sweet
sexy from head to feet
Her beautiful belly is almost to her knees
She sure knows how to please
Her hair of gold shines so bright
Over her, the men all fight
This last line won't rhyme
because I'm all out of time
but Melissa is so awesome
she makes everyone feel so much better


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

So there's a woman named Aris
she really is the fairest
Her laugh cracks up the whole room
she sweeps all the guys like a broom
Why can't more girls be like this girl
who gracefully moves in a twirl
Although she comes from new york
she'll like the boston pork 

;-)


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nancy, Nancy, Nancy
she's so great she doesn't have to be fancy
When I look into her eyes
there is no surprise
so kind, so sweet
no one else can compete


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Lilly jiggles like jello
makin the boys say hello
She dances with a lot of soul
She don't even need a pole
She has the most amazing voice
American Idol's number 1 choice
From Chinese to Hillbilly
everyone loves Lilly


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rhonda what are we gonna do
when I pull up in front of you
Your hair blows in the wind 
all over the place
I always smile when I see
your beautiful face
Its so nice to know
you've got room to grow
If people want a place to play
time to catch a plane to F-L-A


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

hahahha i love that....here's mine...

there's a fellow i know named Kevin
he thinks the fat girls are heaven
he's a bit rough to be sure
for that there's no cure
but some of us think it's a blessin' lol



KHayes666 said:


> There's this hottie named Melissa
> who's got one hell of a kissa
> She's short and sweet
> sexy from head to feet
> ...


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

ok.. i dont know many of you yet but i have chattered to melissa on the phone a while back.. so here goes..this ones 4 you mellisa..(than'ya ver much)

i had a phone chat, twas oh so a'giggly
i was drunk, so my sight was quite squiggly
with a lass, with an ass 
that dont stop, you'd not pass
didnt believe her when she said she shopped at piggly wigglies!!

oh lol ..good times! xxmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

and btw.. can i just say that you guys really dont have a good grasp on the structure of limericks!!!
lmao


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

roflmao omg that was tooooo freaking funny..you always crack me up so bad lol

there is a scottish gal i know
she likes the fat girls for sho'
we got on the cam 
and showed her some ham
and for sure her mind we did blow 

lmao






mergirl said:


> ok.. i dont know many of you yet but i have chattered to melissa on the phone a while back.. so here goes..this ones 4 you mellisa..(than'ya ver much)
> 
> i had a phone chat, twas oh so a'giggly
> i was drunk, so my sight was quite squiggly
> ...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> So there's a woman named Aris
> she really is the fairest
> Her laugh cracks up the whole room
> she sweeps all the guys like a broom
> ...




love it! love it! love it!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

GenaRose is quite fond of her kitties
Two boys who are really quite pretty. 
Though she talks about pussies
She has far wider expertise
And is also quite lovely and witty.


I think she also has more rep per post than just about anybody?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Butch was a bright maiden, so modest;
> In need of no pretense or bodice.
> Though in all ways quite glorious
> Her angst was notorious
> And her aversion to compliments oddest!



ver' nice!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

There is a fella we call BGB
who has always been a favorite to me
he says what he thinks
even if others think it stinks
he is just my cup o' tea hehe


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> There is a fella we call BGB
> who has always been a favorite to me
> he says what he thinks
> even if others think it stinks
> he is just my cup o' tea hehe




lol. too cute!!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

Social the Butterfly's classy
With a breathtaking, extra-long chassis.
Her talk may be racy
But you dont need Dick Tracy
To know shes much more than just sassy.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> roflmao omg that was tooooo freaking funny..you always crack me up so bad lol
> 
> there is a scottish gal i know
> she likes the fat girls for sho'
> ...


roflma!!!!! ham??!! well although i feel like quite a pervert.. i must say ..thank you for showing me your HAM! you crack me up too missus!! muwahahaha.
xmer


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a Nagel named Ernest
Who was a systems network analyst
From the ladies extra large
He got quite a charge
And his loins they did frequently burnest


,


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

gosh it! i need to get to know more peeps here cause i need to flex my limerick skills i feel.. also i needs me some more ham from piggly wigglies! haha.. where the hell is meish on here??
erm i just realised that all my online fat chick pals are porn stars! haha .. i really didnt plan for that to happen ...i must just cut right to the chase.. but no seriously.. even the ones i chatted to ..and wernt, are now!!!
excellent work! haha
show me the ham!!!
oh lol.. i'm making myself laugh.. which i feel is a bit on the arogant side!!
xxmer


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

oh man i'm laughing so hard i'm crying over here lol



mergirl said:


> roflma!!!!! ham??!! well although i feel like quite a pervert.. i must say ..thank you for showing me your HAM! you crack me up too missus!! muwahahaha.
> xmer


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Social the Butterfly's classy
> With a breathtaking, extra-long chassis.
> Her talk may be racy
> But you dont need Dick Tracy
> To know shes much more than just sassy.



Your best one yet. Very cute - you are a limerick-writing maching!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> oh man i'm laughing so hard i'm crying over here lol


lmao.. ok.. seeing your my only pal in here.. i shall write you another melissa..*clearing throat*

there was a girl from the south, she'd say goddam!
and one day she showed me her ham (oh lmao)
well i am not certain,
could have been her beef curtain
well if it was i sure wouldnt say "scram"

p.s did i say limiricks are ment to be REALLY rude!! lmao


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

p.s do you get "beef curtains" in the u.s? 
i hope not..for i may be banned!!
tee-hee
xxlisa


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

mergirl said:


> and btw.. can i just say that you guys really dont have a good grasp on the structure of limericks!!!
> lmao



Go here for the rules if you're anal
http://freespace.virgin.net/merrick.sheldon/limerickrules.htm
But it seems something most Dimmers deem banal.
In the spirit of size,
One needn't be wise
To limerick in ways that are fun but quite painful.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

lmao what the hell is a beef curtain



mergirl said:


> p.s do you get "beef curtains" in the u.s?
> i hope not..for i may be banned!!
> tee-hee
> xxlisa


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> lmao what the hell is a beef curtain



the same thing as lasagne laundry


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

well that helped like NONE lol



KHayes666 said:


> the same thing as lasagne laundry


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Your best one yet. Very cute - you are a limerick-writing machine!



I won't argue, Elizabeth, but where's the rep-love? My jokes get no rep either?!? FTW? Will rhyme for rep.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> lmao what the hell is a beef curtain


muwahahahaha...
i'm afraid to tellz ya!!
hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

omg hahaha i just looked it up and nooooooo you didn't see a beef curtain. my belly is too big for THAT to show lmao



mergirl said:


> muwahahahaha...
> i'm afraid to tellz ya!!
> hehe


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Go here for the rules if you're anal
> http://freespace.virgin.net/merrick.sheldon/limerickrules.htm
> But it seems something most Dimmers deem banal.
> In the spirit of size,
> ...


well all i know is that the first n second lines and the last are ment to rhyme... and then a wee line is thrown in the middle just for fun.
thus so:
the limerick skills on dimensions
are poor, but i'm too nice to mention
it may seem a bit trite 
but they really are shite
although poo poo was not your intention.

lmao.,.sorry hehe.. i'm having a wee funny scottish crqazy half hour.. just ignore me!!
xxmer


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a girl named Ekmanifest
Those who meet her are always impressed
She is a beautiful gal
To everyone a good pal
Times with her were always the best!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> omg hahaha i just looked it up and nooooooo you didn't see a beef curtain. my belly is too big for THAT to show lmao


ROFLMAO!!!! where on EARTH did you look that up!? haha.. i actually thought it was a scottishism..
we also say.."flaketts".. and me and my friends made up..
"cajubbins"!!
and ok.. you didnt know what "beef curtains" were..
but what the hell is "ham"???
like a jambon? a leg?
i am a wee innocent simple girl from the vally..and know not of this ham of which you speak of!
xxmer ham please (mer is scottish for more.. but you spell it mair but it was pheonetic! tee hee)
btw..where are the moderators! lmao


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL i actually googled it and didn't even have to click on a page..the second page discription gave me all the definition i needed LOL

ham i was referring to my belly fat lol



mergirl said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! where on EARTH did you look that up!? haha.. i actually thought it was a scottishism..
> we also say.."flaketts".. and me and my friends made up..
> "cajubbins"!!
> and ok.. you didnt know what "beef curtains" were..
> ...


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I won't argue, Elizabeth, but where's the rep-love? My jokes get no rep either?!? FTW? Will rhyme for rep.



It wouldn't let me rep you . . . .I tried!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> LOL i actually googled it and didn't even have to click on a page..the second page discription gave me all the definition i needed LOL
> 
> ham i was referring to my belly fat lol


ahhh i see i see...
well this is the google for ham.. and you can see how i was confused! lmao..

Ham is the thigh and rump of any animal that is slaughtered for meat, but the term is usually restricted to a cut of pork, the haunch of a pig or boar. Although it can be cooked and served fresh, most ham is cured in some fashion.

Ham can either be dry-cured or wet-cured. A dry-cured ham has been rubbed in a mixture containing salt and a variety of other ingredients (most usually some proportion of sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite), Sugar is common in many dry cures in the United States. This is followed by a period of drying and ageing. Dry-cured hams may require a period of rehydration prior to consumption. A wet-cured ham has been cured with a brine, either by immersion or injection. The division between wet and dry cure is not always hard-and-fast as some ham curing methods begin wet but are followed by dry aging.

or more commonly, a fat chicks sexy belly, which may obscure the other cut, which is more commonly known as the "beef curtain".

somebody...please stop me!
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

mergirl said:


> ahhh i see i see...
> well this is the google for ham.. and you can see how i was confused! lmao..
> 
> Ham is the thigh and rump of any animal that is slaughtered for meat, but the term is usually restricted to a cut of pork, the haunch of a pig or boar. Although it can be cooked and served fresh, most ham is cured in some fashion.
> ...


and me being a vegitarian too.. tisk tisk.. i never even knew i ate ham up until now!!
well i guess rubbing and basking in the glory of isnt really eating ..so i'm A OK with the veggi society then!!
phew!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Mtmaiden, fair girl of the hills
Enjoys life and all of its thrills
Hazel eyes and red hair
Sweet as a chocolate éclair
With sense of humor refined as a quill


----------



## Shosh (Apr 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There once was an FA named Stan
> We all thought he was quite the man
> On TV, he tattooed
> Lovely, not lewd
> ...



Awesome job, well done.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ahhh wait, nevermind.



write one write one!  these are fun!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a guy named Biodieselman
Who made his fuel in a big metal can
His truck smells like French fries
Debating him in Hyde Park is unwise
He hugs trees with a zeal like Tarzan


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> ekmanifest said:
> 
> 
> > There once was an FA named Stan
> ...



Thanks EK, I second Susannah, great limerick!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ahhh wait, nevermind.



You can do it Mr. Guns! Here's the secret...



There was once a young lad named BothGunsBlazing
Much more fun than a night of stargazing
Often times he’s a stinker
Though deep down he’s a thinker
But his real passion in life is hell raising


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

I was gonna make the last line a little more dignified but the sentiments and tastes in this thread seem to be running strongly to the tawdry and wanton. Why not pander to the market I suppose?

Conrad is the stalwart Chief;
A man of strong, devout beliefs.
With his back against the wall
He upholds rights of sizes all.
While the big girls stare at his fig leaf.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a Green Eyed Fairy
A cougar, she was, so be wary
She liked her men young
And very well-hung
And only a little bit hairy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There once was a Green Eyed Fairy
> A cougar, she was, so be wary
> She liked her men young
> And very well-hung
> And only a little bit hairy



Best one so far, imo Elizabeth! Sorry I can't rep you again yet. Will someone else please kindly oblige?


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There once was a Green Eyed Fairy
> A cougar, she was, so be wary
> She liked her men young
> And very well-hung
> And only a little bit hairy





Ernest Nagel said:


> Best one so far, imo Elizabeth! Sorry I can't rep you again yet. Will someone else please kindly oblige?



I gave her reps for you Nagel... Not only was that beautiful prose, it pegged GEF perfectly!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2008)

this thread is so good.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a limerick for a lady to whom I owe some kind words after my little misdirected rant...


Creating art that many do covet
Personality, you gotta just love it
Refined beauty and very mysterious
Soft subtle humour, but also quiet serious
This is the woman who goes by RedVelvet


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

once was a girl named soup
her hawtness threw me for a loop
she was very bold
and once I got ahold
I was like LOL J/K RICK ROLLED.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2008)

guy by the name of daddyoh70
came onto dims lookin' for fattie-os
his secret he did not tell
'til one day it fell
is that he totally wanted to hump up on Bruce Campbell


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 25, 2008)

Scribbled on walls I'll soon be climbing.
Words are fickle without rhyming.
Just one more before I sleep.
Won't be long nor certainly deep.
Screw the fecking, silly timing,


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ladies softer, rounder, wider
Make the finest all-night riders.
Butt high atop or down below
Never hesitate to show
You're proud and will not ever hide her!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

A fun gal from the north dontcha know
Its none other than our Tracy Jo
She says shes a troll
But she has heart and soul
With her you will know where to go


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Lots of fun, sharp wit and somewhat cranky
He always enjoys hanky panky
Sports are his main hobby
Down to earth, never snobby
A guy who we all know here as Spanky


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Susannah the girl from down under
Calm and proud even when things go asunder
She is always so caring
Beautiful, sometimes daring
Making friends with her would not be a blunder


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

Mergirl's a girl who I'm certain,
Has more than 1 phrase for beef curtain.
She goes a bit crazy,
When rhymers get lazy,
Now what the hell else rhymes with certain?!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I gave her reps for you Nagel... Not only was that beautiful prose, it pegged GEF perfectly!



Thanks, guys! I LOVE this thread!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Mergirl's a girl who I'm certain,
> Has more than 1 phrase for beef curtain.
> She goes a bit crazy,
> When rhymers get lazy,
> Now what the hell else rhymes with certain?!


gingembre, not like an orange cheese
but a vermillion tressled geordie if you please
happy they wrote me a poem 
although i dont really know em
and thier limirick, floated with ease

xxmer


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

A nutmegger is our dear Summer
That she lives so far is a bummer
She bats her eyelashes
at all of the bashes
And gives boys a big juicy...steak

:batting:


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> A nutmegger is our dear Summer
> That she lives so far is a bummer
> She bats her eyelashes
> at all of the bashes
> ...



Oh Liz, you're by no means a new comer to prose... you could have made that last word rhyme...


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a lady named Mossy
Whose hair is decidedly glossy
She takes beautiful pics
And does verbal tricks
With an abhorrence for all things drossy



There once was a woman named Traci
Whose husband with childcare is spacy
She's patient and kind
And conveniently blind
To words some consider quite racy


----------



## imfree (Apr 25, 2008)

Freeah rhymes with Chia, uuuugh!


----------



## Shosh (Apr 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Susannah the girl from down under
> Calm and proud even when things go asunder
> She is always so caring
> Beautiful, sometimes daring
> Making friends with her would not be a blunder




I love it.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

This is too much fun . . . 

Dianna, a beautiful nurse
Is known for her talents, diverse
When asked if shes single
She replies, Make me tingle,
And in S I talk Ill converse


----------



## butch (Apr 25, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Butch was a bright maiden, so modest;
> In need of no pretense or bodice.
> Though in all ways quite glorious
> Her angst was notorious
> And her aversion to compliments oddest!



Thank you, dear Ernest. I love it, and wish I was up to the challenge to write you one. I am very sensitive about my lack of poetry skill, so perhaps I'll paint your portrait some day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a hottie named Rip,
Who had quite the world-renowned grip.
If a cute boy came by,
and he caught her sweet eye
You can bet you'd be hearing a zip.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a woman named Liz,
At the written word she was a whiz,
With glasses and smarts,
And a big giant heart,
She just can't keep the boys out' her biz.


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> This is too much fun . . .
> 
> Dianna, a beautiful nurse
> Is known for her talents, diverse
> ...



Adorable.

And my last one...




And now for the dame I'll call Liz
She threw me a party fo' shiz!
So gracious and sweet
She...um...has tiny feet.
...Kay, with limericks I am not a whiz.


----------



## ripley (Apr 25, 2008)

More2Adore is known as Ginny
A girl who will never be skinny
She's quite a fat lass
In her belly and ass
Which makes all the FA studs whinny!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

OK- LOVE THEM!!!



fa_man_stan said:


> There once was a girl named Ekmanifest
> Those who meet her are always impressed
> She is a beautiful gal
> To everyone a good pal
> Times with her were always the best!





RedVelvet said:


> Adorable.
> 
> And my last one...
> 
> ...


----------



## ripley (Apr 25, 2008)

There's a dimmer named AFG
Who's a 'gander girl, like me!
In a state full of the fat
She gets a tip of the hat
For being so gosh-darn pretty!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 25, 2008)

A beautiful queen named Arvee
Displayed such a great joie de vie
The men she made swoon
From China to Cancun
While she feasted on crumpets and tea


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 25, 2008)

My love thy name in Bernadette
I'm so very lucky that we met
She brought me food Tuesday night
It was yummy, every bite
She drives me to far off lands
Just sos I can laugh and dance
My love thy name in Bernadette
A truer friend I could not get


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2008)

There once was a lassie named Donni
She really was quite bonnie
She opened a site
Her pants were too tight
One things for sure she's not scrawny.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There once was a woman named Liz,
> At the written word she was a whiz,
> With glasses and smarts,
> And a big giant heart,
> She just can't keep the boys out' her biz.



arrrrrrwwwwww...thanks!  okay, this one needs work. I had something with "Mies"/"expertise"...just wasn't flyin. This is fun.


Jay is Dims' own I.M. Pei
But arch not his lone skill, no way
When girls see his pix
They wave guitar picks
To strum his tuned abs all the day


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2008)

There was a young lad named Sir Beej
who loved to watch movies and reedj
All the fatties around
his meedja surround
Made him want to give it a squeej!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2008)

A bright Dims fixture was our Jes.
With her wit and wisdom we were blessed.
Her snarkasm never needed honing
Just a regular, white-hot boning.
Now the Runways empty and she is missed.

I understand and respect her reasons for moving on but she was such a treasure here. I hope she knows she's missed?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 26, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There once was a Green Eyed Fairy
> A cougar, she was, so be wary
> She liked her men young
> And very well-hung
> And only a little bit hairy



Tried to rep you but must spread it around. That was too funny!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness. First, awesome AFG limerick, Ripley. Secondly, writing these is WAY harder than I imagined. I won't admit to anyone just how long I just spent trying to write one for Rip. You all my have my kudos!


----------



## runnerman (Apr 26, 2008)

Elizabeth, Ekmanifest,
When it comes to kind words, she's the best,
Though occasionally racy,
She never acts spacy,
Except on a cougar-ing quest . . . with zest . . . out west

:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2008)

There once was some alien plant life
Who thought they could master our birthright.
They plotted and weaseled, cavorted like weevils
And soon were entrenched in deep caves.

The martians then held a convention 
And decided with pure condescension
To start wearing green to blend in with earths scenes
And began to invade like mujahideen.

They came on an excellent plan
To conquer our valuable land.
Theyd call themselves Chia
And appoint several leaders to carry the alien's plans.

The leaders were called names so strange
Imfree, Cleverbomb and Santaclear -they rang!
Now earth needed heroes to fight these zeros
And drive the green Chias from nests on our planet.

Finally arose brave fighters for our side
Named Stan, LaLacity, and GreenEyedFairy  what pride!
With brilliant resistance, they persisted and conquered
Those low-life, plant-life, little green men.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 26, 2008)

*There is a supersized southern miss
Who is full of love,joy & bliss
She sets people's souls on fire
She's Chocolate Desire
And I'm honored to call her Sis*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> There once was a lassie named Donni
> She really was quite bonnie
> She opened a site
> Her pants were too tight
> One things for sure she's not scrawny.



hahahaha! you calling me fat??? lol.


Famouslastwords is a beauty
Nothing close to a beast
When we meet it is my duty
To take her out for a feast


Yes....I do suck at this, lol. I rock at freeform poetry...but following rules is for squares, lol.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Elizabeth, Ekmanifest,
> When it comes to kind words, she's the best,
> Though occasionally racy,
> She never acts spacy,
> ...



Excellent!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 26, 2008)

I once met a girl NAncygirl74 
While at a dance she walked past me at the door.
I still knew her not till we ate very big foods.
And now we talk about everything from girls stuff to dudes.
On our rides to and fro 
Anywhere I will go 
When its you in the seat 
That bubba thinks is neat.

I KNOW IM BAD AT THIS 




NancyGirl74 said:


> My love thy name in Bernadette
> I'm so very lucky that we met
> She brought me food Tuesday night
> It was yummy, every bite
> ...


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> There once was some alien plant life
> Who thought they could master our birthright.
> They plotted and weaseled, cavorted like weevils
> And soon were entrenched in deep caves.
> ...



Very nice, poetry with anti-Chia bias! Y'all
DID NOT WIN. You can stand me up at 
the gates of hell, but I won't back down.


----------



## imfree (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a gal named Moore, with techno smarts galore,
but common sense poor,
Who thinks she'll beat her foe, imfree-ah,
in the never ending game of Chia.
Have no fears, and laugh with tears,
this ChiaWar is here for years!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> I once met a girl NAncygirl74
> While at a dance she walked past me at the door.
> I still knew her not till we ate very big foods.
> And now we talk about everything from girls stuff to dudes.
> ...



LMAO Love it Berna!


Here is one for Mother A ~

A is for Big Apple in the city
R is for Rockin' when she sings a ditty
I is for Insight and oh so witty
S is for SuperSize Sister, never bitty ()
So mix it together, give it a whirl
And you have the one and only LIPMIXGIRL!


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*Mouthy and cocky is our Bernadilly
From Jersey to Boston and New York to Philly
Cuddly and warm...
But no acrobat
Hey... you gotta freakin' problem widdat??


*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

**Ok, I love this thread! Here is another!***

There once was a Scot
Who was sexy and hot
She was bountiful and lush
A smile could make the boys blush
But more than just a lovely lass 
She always held herself with class
A friend through and through
But on the other side of the blue
Alas an ocean keeps her away
We hope she will grace us one day
This is for you, Ruby my dear
When are you gonna get your ass over here?!?!?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

mango said:


> *Mouthy and cocky is our Bernadilly
> From Jersey to Boston and New York to Philly
> Cuddly and warm...
> But no acrobat
> ...



OMG Jay that was perfect! *crying laughing!*


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 26, 2008)

I see we have dissolved from limerick format into rhyming poetry...


There once was a man from Nantucket....


oh..you've heard it?

ok.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I see we have dissolved from limerick format into rhyming poetry...
> 
> 
> There once was a man from Nantucket....
> ...



I was abysmal in my poetry classes. You mean there is a difference between limericks and rhyming poetry? Sheeeet!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

There once was a man from Nantucket,
Who took big girls around in a bucket.
The bucket was giant
But the girls noncompliant
So he let them all go and said "fuck it."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

Moore, since you asked - limericks are like the one I posted above.

The rhyme scheme is AABBA. 

There's a metric scheme, too, but I don't know how to explain it - I just "feel" it. A little googling should help with that part. 

ETA: Oh, and the two middle lines are supposed to be much shorter than the other three.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 26, 2008)

not original, but appropriate . . . 

The limerick packs laughs astronomical
Into a space that is quite economical--
But the good ones I've seen
So seldom are clean,
And the clean ones so seldom are comical.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

There once was a land called Dimensions,
Full of lovely big girls, I should mention.
The boys so loved looking,
They'd abandon their cooking,
Til Conrad held group interventions.


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There once was a man from Nantucket,
> Who took big girls around in a bucket.
> The bucket was giant
> But the girls noncompliant
> So he let them all go and said "fuck it."





ekmanifest said:


> not original, but appropriate . . .
> 
> The limerick packs laughs astronomical
> Into a space that is quite economical--
> ...



genius~......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know but it's so much more fun to just write what is funny and silly rather than worry about form...however, for the purists I shall try to be more limerick-y


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2008)

The Admiral often gets his ass kicked far
But leaps in no matter what the odds are.
Some ladies say baloney.
The men think what cojones*!.
No matter what, the Snackbar is a Dims Star!

*Yes, I realize the _proper_ pronunciation of "cojones" does not rhyme with baloney, but the Tex-Mex does.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

A Dims member known as Swamp Toad
Always seems to be in the game mode
In the lounge Toady hangs
with all the game gang
"I'm the Big Cheese Game King" he glowed


----------



## biodieselman (Apr 26, 2008)

Once was a man named Stan,
Of BBW's, a fan.

Whose blog of Big Beach Bettys,
Made men get all sweaty.

Proving once & to all,
Fa_man_stan, Da-Man!


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 26, 2008)

Dang....some of y'all are good at this.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2008)

Stans a mensch, Stans a marvel,
Helping FAs feel ungarbled.
A mind thats clear, never phony;
Also hung like a pony!
An FA role model in virtual marble.




(Stan, pls send address for invoice. Thanks):bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

There once was an Aussie named Jay
With whom every gal wanted to roll in the hay
They called him Mango
They all wanted to tango
But he just kept slipping away!

*****************************************

There once was a gal called Red
Who was very smart in the head
What she had to say
Is "Limericks go this way"
And now we've put the issue to bed

*****************************************

There once was a Dimmer called Nancy
She thought her rhymes were quite fancy
But really she's lame
With no cause for fame
And truly her rhymes are just chancy
:huh:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2008)

Though Freethinkers a remarkable musical talent
At Dims hes known for being quite gallant.
To the north where its cold
Hes the warmest of souls,
On his way to the crown of achievement. 


"I can do this all day." ~ Larry the Cable Guy

Anybody wanna commission a limerick? No charge, just running out of people I know that aren't easily offended. IM or e-mail somebody you'd like to limerick and if I don't know them I'll stalk their old posts and ghost-write something for you. I'm not very good but I'm fast!  Limited rhyme offer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone's welcome to limerick me.  Lots of things rhyme with Ginny, and the "Me" from BigBeautifulMe. lol


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 26, 2008)

From Virginia hails big, beautiful Ginny
Whos gloriously, clearly UN-skinny!
Not a widely known fact, 
Shes da bomb in da sack;
Or so has been stated by Mini?

As claimed, not good, but fast!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

Hahahahaha. HE WISHES. 

Funny one, Ernest!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 26, 2008)

Proudly wearing a cute "FA" Crown
Justin says "With the fat chicks, I'm down."
Though her mind might be great
No girl I will date.
Without an abundance of pounds.


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a handsome man named Dragorat
Who loved beautiful woman that was fat
He wants one to call his own
because he is tired of being alone
But for now all he has is his cat.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 26, 2008)

A sexy and stylish lass
Whose style sense really kicks ass
Spider necklace, she rocks
Avatar with knee socks
She's Seattle's own Princess of Sass


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

There once was a person named Julia...
Don't let her shy modesty fool ya!
With kindness galore,
brains, talent, and more
Her loveliness surely will rule ya.


----------



## butch (Apr 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There once was a person named Julia...
> Don't let her shy modesty fool ya!
> With kindness galore,
> brains, talent, and more
> Her loveliness surely will rule ya.



Thats a wonderful limerick, BBMe. That Julia sure is lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the back atcha Bio, and thanks for mention in the Chia poem Moore2Me!



After this little set that is about to follow, I promise to check myself into Limerick's Anonymous...


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

Tina bambina a large lovely cutie
Real down to earth, lots of fun never snooty
On a journey set forth
To a land way up north
She’s a wonderful girl with nary a cootie


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

The man Earnest Nagel
Like onion on bagel
Gives the girls a hard time
With a flavor sublime
Their good graces he does eventually finagle


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

Big beautiful girl, BigBeautifulMe
Like flowering mistletoe on top of a tree
The temptation to kiss
You can’t easily dismiss
But without her permission to your groin flies her knee


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik, sweet & salty, quite the gal
A whole lot of gusto not easy to corral
Feminine and demure interestingly enough
The other side of her is really quite tough
Perhaps where she’s from since New Jersey’s her locale


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

More2me much2much quiet a bit sometimes more
A spry witty lady, you never know what’s in store
When she’s on her attack, on a quest or informing
She is like a barrage that’s adaptable, ever changing and transforming
The one thing you can’t say though is that she is ever a bore


----------



## dragorat (Apr 26, 2008)

*IF I had a cat I'd be a little less lonely,but prefer 2 legged companionship...
*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2008)

hahahahaaha, I'm honored, Stan! I can't stop laughing over here.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a young girl named Soup
to meet her I'd jump through a hoop
oh I hope and I pray
it will happen one day
and when I do I'll give a big whoop!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> From Virginia hails big, beautiful Ginny
> Whos gloriously, clearly UN-skinny!
> Not a widely known fact,
> Shes da bomb in da sack;
> ...



omg haha, that's awesome.


----------



## olwen (Apr 26, 2008)

This limerick thread is a scream
with many a funny rhyme scheme
this ripley did start
I've laughed quite a lot
i'm off to go eat tangerines


best I could do.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> A while back in chat we were writing limericks about each other...here is the one for me: (thanks to mango!)
> 
> 
> Make one up about another dimmer, and let's see it!




Tried to rep you for starting this fun fun thread but I must spread it around!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 26, 2008)

sonntag is his name
amazing art is his game
we all love the artist known as ned, 
who draws pictures of beautiful fat women 
even when he is in bed!​


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 26, 2008)

Lipmixgirl is the mayor of Fat Town
for karaoke the girl's been known to get down
She's loads of good fun
and has mighty fine buns
if I can swing it May, I'll see her near Beantown


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 26, 2008)

Megin is my very good besty
her cheesecakes are really quite zesty
She has a great rack
and she's good in the sack
but when I touch her, her husband gets testy.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Stan’s a mensch, Stan’s a marvel,
> Helping FA’s feel ungarbled.
> A mind that’s clear, never phony;
> Also hung like a pony!
> ...



Thanks for the limerick Mr Nagel! As for the pony part... you are much too kind


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There once was a Green Eyed Fairy
> A cougar, she was, so be wary
> She liked her men young
> And very well-hung
> And only a little bit hairy



Lol... glad I bothered to read the thread. What an honor, Thank You :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

I once knew this guy called Runnerman.
nice a fellow as FA_Man_Stan,
both are FAs
at BBWs they gaze,
Two sweet guys in Dimsland


I know this guy from Dimschat
He goes by the name Dragorat
Sweet and sincere
Always a dear
Now I wonder where he's at


Hey there Rebecca
So glad I met ya
Always outspoken
funny and joking
I'm laughing right now- ha-ha!

There is this gal called MossyState
Things from her nose she might have ate
She likes to crack jokes
While beating up blokes
She also ain't bad at debate


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

She's the Fairy of Green Eyes
She drives men wild with her thighs
They lust, they long
They play with their schlong
And go mad with moans and sighs

*I hope that made you laugh 'cause I cracked myself up writing it*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ThikJerseyChik, sweet & salty, quite the gal
> A whole lot of gusto not easy to corral
> Feminine and demure interestingly enough
> The other side of her is really quite tough
> Perhaps where shes from since New Jerseys her locale



Hey thanks Stan :blush: :batting: I am flattered!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 26, 2008)

They call him Spanky
The Giants make him cranky
Because they won
And the Iggles got none
Now he boo hoos into his hanky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> She's the Fairy of Green Eyes
> She drives men wild with her thighs
> They lust, they long
> They play with their schlong
> ...




LMAO! I love it  :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

I like that guy called Cleverbomb
He stays in chat all night long
So witty with puns
I joke about his buns
With Rusty you just can't go wrong



There is this guy called Spanky
with whom I joke about hanky-panky
he pretends not to see
whilst ignoring me
So it's all good, Thanky


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> They call him Spanky
> The Giants make him cranky
> Because they won
> And the Iggles got none
> Now he boo hoos into his hanky




I like the idea of Spanky crying.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Tina is a mod
with an ass-kicking bod
she is sweet and kind
with a terrific mind
her efforts we applaud

Violet Bearegard is sweet
maybe one day we can meet
Hubba hubba heiney
her red hair is shiny
a gal like her can't be beat


Hey there Julia
I have a hug for ya
so considerate and kind
with one helluva mind
I love what you wrote about your Ma


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like that guy called Cleverbomb
> He stays in chat all night long
> So witty with puns
> I joke about his buns
> ...


Exactly how is one supposed to blush in iambic pentameter?

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Quick on her feet,
always too sweet,
there is a girl named Nancy,
and some things she writes are so fancy.
With a woman like that you can't compete!  


Sugar and Spice
she is always so nice
She lives up to her name
ahead of her game
Better than a pizza slice!

I like the one called Jerseygirl
Jersey girls are best in the world
they don't pump gas
and they kick ass
She is finer than a pearl


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is this gal called MossyState
> Things from her nose she might have ate
> She likes to crack jokes
> While beating up blokes
> She also ain't bad at debate



one of these days you will say something nice about me..heh


and it's not beating up when someone deserves it..it's called..discipline


----------



## Spanky (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's one for making Spanky cry. (again)


Ms. Nancy was to have Eli's baby,
but to a wedding the answer was maybe,
then he married another,
but soon he'll discover,
she really made baby with his brother.....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quick on her feet,
> always too sweet,
> there is a girl named Nancy,
> and some things she writes are so fancy.
> ...




OMG! If this is the JerseyGirl that I think it might be....ME!...I'm so happy!
My first 'shout out' at Dims!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 27, 2008)

Low to the ground yet so sweet to be found,
A menace to a lobster pound.
Bosoms so mega
That make men beggars,
Randis _so very soft_ and round!


----------



## SummerG (Apr 27, 2008)

There once was a chick named Rip
who made boy's heart beats skip
Though prim and staunch
On the net she was raunch
And even one time showed a nip!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 27, 2008)

Olwen is an awesome n00b,
Bright and soulful to the cube.
Cary has a sweetness,
No pretense or effeteness.
She is to Dimensions a savory bouillon cube. :eat2:


----------



## ripley (Apr 27, 2008)

SummerG said:


> There once was a chick named Rip
> who made boy's heart beats skip
> Though prim and staunch
> On the net she was raunch
> And even one time showed a nip!





I did. :blush:



<3 you summah gee


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

There is a lady named Chocolate Desire,
Who knows how to light a man's fire,
She is a Steelers fan,
and she stands by her man
As a Diva may she never retire.


There is a beauty named Mimosa,
I just wished we lived closer,
She is my bestie here,
She fills me with cheer,
She has grown in confidence as a poster.

:kiss2: Mims and Renee

Shoshie


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> More2me much2much quiet a bit sometimes more
> A spry witty lady, you never know whats in store
> When shes on her attack, on a quest or informing
> She is like a barrage thats adaptable, ever changing and transforming
> The one thing you cant say though is that she is ever a bore





imfree said:


> There is a gal named Moore, with techno smarts galore,
> but common sense poor,
> Who thinks she'll beat her foe, imfree-ah,
> in the never ending game of Chia.
> ...



Thank you Stan and Edgar. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think men would be writing poetry to me. (Writing about me on the stalls of the men's bathroom in the bus station, yes, but such nice poems - no.)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannahs an Australian prize.
With beautiful hair, skin, and eyes.
Her voice is so sweet,
She makes the guys weak,
And therein she captures these guys.


----------



## dragorat (Apr 27, 2008)

*I'd like to speak if I can
About every woman & man
Every lady & mister
Is my brother & sister
And I'm honored to be part of the Dim Clan*


----------



## butch (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tina is a mod
> with an ass-kicking bod
> she is sweet and kind
> with a terrific mind
> ...



These are some great limericks, GEF. You're knocking it out of the park with your poetry skills, . A bajillion thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> OMG! If this is the JerseyGirl that I think it might be....ME!...I'm so happy!
> My first 'shout out' at Dims!




Yes, it was for you :bow:


Payback for that sweet Christmas card you sent me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi there Wagimawr
On YIM we like to jaw,
his kind words I heed,
Nice man indeed
He wrote the book on FA law. 


Hi there Renee
You make my day
Chocolate Desire
You are on fire
Always with nice things to say 


I like TraciJo
just in case you didn't know
She has a cute child
and acts pretty wild
Her posts I follow

I'm writing about Shosh
She's really too boss,
We call her Susannah
with her sweet manner
I hope we never have her loss.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 27, 2008)

They all call her Rip
She's quite a cute pip
With the most cans
A shit load of fans
She holds enthralled in her grip


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 27, 2008)

I was perusing a Limerick site for inspiration and just had to share these two:

#292
A preoccupied vegan named Hugh
picked up the wrong sandwich to chew.
He took a big bite
before spitting, in fright,
OMG, WTF, BBQ!

#257
There once was a small juicy orange,
...fk.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Susannah’s an Australian prize.
> With beautiful hair, skin, and eyes.
> Her voice is so sweet,
> She makes the guys weak,
> And therein she captures these guys.




Thank you cookie.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thank you cookie.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi there Wagimawr
> On YIM we like to jaw,
> his kind words I heed,
> Nice man indeed
> ...




I love it Caroline. Todah Rabah.


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Tina bambina a large lovely cutie
> Real down to earth, lots of fun never snooty
> On a journey set forth
> To a land way up north
> Shes a wonderful girl with nary a cootie





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tina is a mod
> with an ass-kicking bod
> she is sweet and kind
> with a terrific mind
> her efforts we applaud


I love these!!! I keep looking at this thread, wishing I were good at this, but I'm horrid. All I can think of is the "There once was a hermit named Dave" one. :blink: :blush:

Thank you both, Stan and GEF. :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quick on her feet,
> always too sweet,
> there is a girl named Nancy,
> and some things she writes are so fancy.
> ...



:batting:Thank you Greenie:wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Apr 27, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I was perusing a Limerick site for inspiration and just had to share these two:
> 
> #292
> A preoccupied vegan named Hugh
> ...



God...I love both of these so VERY VERY MUCH.


----------



## olwen (Apr 27, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Olwen is an awesome n00b,
> Bright and soulful to the cube.
> Cary has a sweetness,
> No pretense or effeteness.
> She is to Dimensions a savory bouillon cube. :eat2:



"a savory buillon cube" HA! Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 27, 2008)

A limerick about a dimmer

My dimmer switch makes the light low
in the dark, I act like a 'ho'
I get kind of frisky
with behavior quite risky
but who with I don't always know


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2008)

Tina, don't know the Dave one you're talking about - so I wrote my own. lol

There once was a hermit named Dave,
Who lived by himself in a cave,
But Dave liked the fatties,
and peppermint patties,
So never alone was that knave!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 27, 2008)

For Ashley

I once had a sexy elbow lovah
And she was like no othah
Soft and supple
We made a great couple
Another like her I twill not discovah


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*Can you show me the way to Californee
Where all the BBW's are quite horny
There's one in particular
Who lusts for the dickular
And poses for pics that are porny


*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 27, 2008)

...because I have too much time on my hands :blink:


There once was a cutie called Soup
When I see her I give loud whoop
Cute as button 
Juicier than mutton
For her I'd jump through a hoop

**********************************

I know a gal Ginny-gin
Sweeter than sinny-sin
Super-duper
And quite the trooper
To me she's like my kinny-kin

**********************************

Beej is a boy who shows his bum
Dispite all this he's my chum
Whether here 
Or whether there
The girls all wanna get sum


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2008)

There once was a beauty named Nancy,
Whose dresses were sometimes quite fancy,
She's purty and smart,
Yes, she just melts my heart,
And she makes me feel warm in my pants-y.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the limerick, Nance! I'm honored.   And I LOVE it. Hee hee. "Ginny-gin."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 27, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for the limerick, Nance! I'm honored.   And I LOVE it. Hee hee. "Ginny-gin."



LOL I know mine are lame but I'm totally lovin' this thread 

Thank you for mine!:batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

AFG was a girl who couldn't write limerick
for everyone else was so witty and quick,
but she gave it a try
and she couldn't deny
that limericks are fun and don't make you sick.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2008)

CUTE, afg! Made me giggle.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> I love these!!! I keep looking at this thread, wishing I were good at this, but I'm horrid. All I can think of is the "There once was a hermit named Dave" one. :blink: :blush:
> 
> Thank you both, Stan and GEF. :wubu:



Tina, 

May I share a secret with you?

I used a website that has a rhyming dictionary.
If you can't find a word you like that rhymes, find a word that means the same, and then find a word that rhymes with the new word.

http://www.rhymezone.com/

If you go to this website and then open up a word processing program, you can create a simple five line limerick or little poem pretty fast. Then copy it and paste it into this DIMs forum.

For example: 

There once was a lassie named Tina
Who tried keep'n these Forums some cleaner.
She cajoled and warned
Threatened and stormed
But in the end, she was just a great leader.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 27, 2008)

To my West Coast friend, Dianna . . .


Dianna, the Social B Fly,
Said "show me your tush, don't be shy!"
Now when guys drop their pants,
Her approval she grants,
With a "woof!" that she says in reply.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 28, 2008)

runnerman said:


> To my West Coast friend, Dianna . . .
> 
> 
> Dianna, the Social B Fly,
> ...



Thank you Runnerman, that was pretty darn cute 

i am awful at limmericks, maybe maybe i will try....

thank you!


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 28, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> This is too much fun . . .
> 
> Dianna, a beautiful nurse
> Is known for her talents, diverse
> ...



Golly you and Ernest and Stan are quite good at these...holy cow, i am abysmal i tried and tried, grrrrr


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2008)

A dear fine young lady's our Soup
A buckeye, tis sure, goes the scoop
Her copper hair shines
so bright that it blinds
And slays all the men, one fell swoop


----------



## supersoup (Apr 28, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> A dear fine young lady's our Soup
> A buckeye, tis sure, goes the scoop
> Her copper hair shines
> so bright that it blinds
> And slays all the men, one fell swoop



<--- giggling incessantly.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> A Dims member known as Swamp Toad
> Always seems to be in the game mode
> In the lounge Toady hangs
> with all the game gang
> "I'm the Big Cheese Game King" he glowed



 Cute!


----------



## jamie (Apr 28, 2008)

I am having a Monday up-down-sideways and backwards...so I decided to be pro-active and take a break from work and then re-start.

Here are a few I came up with in my off time:

An incredible beauty our Joy
A rival to Helen of Troy.
She’s sweet and she’s smart,
A creator of art.
And sometimes she even plays coy.

I adore our friend SantaClear,
A clever one - a poster of cheer.
He makes me smile
Never hostile
And he’s just as cute as a bug’s ear.

Friday, she’s smart as a tack.
With quips she has quite a knack
But most of us know
That under that show
She soft as a down filled fur covered back pack.

EllaBella’s a favorite of mine.
She is undeniably kind.
She’s tall and she’s lovely
And if I ever get lucky
Once again in her presence I’ll shine.

There once was a girl known as Rainy.
Everyone thought her quite brainy.
With sweet soft curves 
And a steel-strong nerve
She’s enough to drive you quite zany.

Ah, that beauty we all know as rip.
She’s just never one to skip.
A princess of flowers,
Charm flows like showers
But I bet she’s a hellcat with a whip. 

And for my husband and his new love:
There once was a Kilgore named Trout
Who loved driving his new Mini about.
His fat wife she got in
And the tires got thin
Now tell me children was there ever any doubt.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 28, 2008)

I know a lovely lady, Sandie SR,
We get to meet when I travel afar
She's got gorgeous flowing locks,
As a mod, nothing you say shocks.
She is a dimensions super star.





Am I getting better or worse?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 28, 2008)

jamie said:


> EllaBellas a favorite of mine.
> She is undeniably kind.
> Shes tall and shes lovely
> And if I ever get lucky
> Once again in her presence Ill shine.




Awww Jamie, one day!! Even if I have to fly in to just do lunch


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi diddle dee dee
A camper’s life for me
That’s she’s wonderful isn’t surpriseable
She’s a beautiful gal named Risible
Who’s the best hostess there could ever be


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 28, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I know a lovely lady, Sandie SR,
> We get to meet when I travel afar
> She's got gorgeous flowing locks,
> As a mod, nothing you say shocks.
> ...



You're getting much better! good for you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2008)

I love to look at Gspoon
'specially when he flashes moon
with hair so dark,
his pics are a lark, 
I hope he posts more soon :batting: 


Lilly, Darling Lilly,
None of her posts are ever silly
Her aim is true
because her heart shines through,
Her sensuous peaks quite hilly


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hi diddle dee dee
> A campers life for me
> Thats shes wonderful isnt surpriseable
> Shes a beautiful gal named Risible
> Whos the best hostess there could ever be




Oops... I didn't catch the typo...

Hi diddle dee dee
A camper's life for me
_That_ she's wonderful isn't surpriseable
She's a beautiful gal named Risible
Who's the best hostess there could ever be


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 28, 2008)

A favorite of mine is named Mellie,
men love to see pics of her belly,
she cracks jokes all day
in her very own way
and someday I'll send her more jelly




Ok..so it was really jam that I sent her, not jelly


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

I will do a try ........

Well I think about Rhonda
She doesnt exercise like Fonda
But shes a real Dream
So hot that I steam
But will never fit in my Honda


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> A favorite of mine is named Mellie,
> men love to see pics of her belly,
> she cracks jokes all day
> in her very own way
> ...



ZOMG! *pounce and smooch!* :wubu: And it was the bestest jam EVER!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mellie is so hot
her humor hits the spot
about eyebrow sex
we always jest
We make funnies a lot


----------



## Tina (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply; been busy starting my jewelry business and I haven't been on much. :blush:


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tina, don't know the Dave one you're talking about - so I wrote my own. lol
> 
> There once was a hermit named Dave,
> Who lived by himself in a cave,
> ...


Heh. Cute. And much cleaner than the original. 


moore2me said:


> Tina,
> 
> May I share a secret with you?
> 
> ...


Heh. I like that, Moore, thank you.  

Gonna have to take a look at that link...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mellie is so hot
> her humor hits the spot
> about eyebrow sex
> we always jest
> We make funnies a lot



*provides much tweezer love* :wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 30, 2008)

Ernest was a man, very smart
Whose love of fat girls was an art
Their bellies he liked
A plump leg got him psyched
But they also need wits and a heart


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I can't rep you for that right now Elizabeth, but THANKS! :blush:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Let me tell you about TheMadHatter
His jokes- they could not be badder (I hate being grammatically incorrect....)
He likes to watch Scrubs
then go to the pubs
And when he Rick-rolls you, you couldn't be madder.



eh... it isn't the best little limerick, but whatev.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

There is a girl named Halley
who talks to my ex daily
It turns out she rocks
and might wear cool socks
And she's certainly not from Raleigh.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 1, 2008)

Runnerman, his words they do charm
Theyd arouse the toughest schoolmarm
His photos I covet
Black jeans -- I love it
Its so hot, watch out, smoke alarm


----------



## runnerman (May 2, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Runnerman, his words they do charm
> Theyd arouse the toughest schoolmarm
> His photos I covet
> Black jeans -- I love it
> Its so hot, watch out, smoke alarm




Yea! I get a limerick. And a sexy one, too! Woo-hoo.

Thanks, Elizabeth!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 6, 2008)

There once lived a lass named AM
Whose beauty ran top head to stem
Her calves were so cush
(Not to say - oh that tush!)
Her ankles snugged right into them

:kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (May 6, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> There once lived a lass named AM
> Whose beauty ran top head to stem
> Her calves were so cush
> (Not to say - oh that tush!)
> ...




jeez...yer good at that.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 6, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> There once lived a lass named AM
> Whose beauty ran top head to stem
> Her calves were so cush
> (Not to say - oh that tush!)
> ...




hee hee... thanks Liz. I've been limericked!


----------



## Mini (May 6, 2008)

I posted this on her Facebook wall, and she's given me her blessing to post it here.

There once was a girl named Casey,
Thought scandalous, and yes, even racy,
Some call her a whore,
Though never a bore,
But not I for fear that she'll mace me.


----------



## mango (May 6, 2008)

*Here is my ode to the cankle
Which recently caused a bad rankle
Round, curvy and thick
Or a cupcake with kick
And the fantasy of many-a-wankle


*


----------



## Ash (May 6, 2008)

mango said:


> *Here is my ode to the cankle
> Which recently caused a bad rankle
> Round, curvy and thick
> Or a cupcake with kick
> ...



Hahaha. I'm so stealing "wankle".


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 6, 2008)

mango said:


> *Here is my ode to the cankle
> Which recently caused a bad rankle
> Round, curvy and thick
> Or a cupcake with kick
> ...


Funniest. limerick. ever!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2008)

To all the beautiful Dims gals,
so many of you are good pals. 
Always standing strong, 
not putting up with wrong. 
You know how to handle betrayal :bow:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (May 6, 2008)

This thread is gold.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2008)

I'd heard of this Lounge thread 'bout rhyme
And clicked on it when I found the time
finding no Wild Zero poem
I scribbled out my own
It's delightfully narcissistic and fine


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> I'd heard of this Lounge thread 'bout rhyme
> And clicked on it when I found the time
> finding no Wild Zero poem
> I scribbled out my own
> It's delightfully narcissistic and fine




I was going to write my own too
Then I saw you wrote one about you
So I said shit
I'll have to admit
Now what am I to do?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> I'd heard of this Lounge thread 'bout rhyme
> And clicked on it when I found the time
> finding no Wild Zero poem
> I scribbled out my own
> It's delightfully narcissistic and fine



Wild Zero 
is my hero
in Hyde Park
he battles snark
more majestic than Nero


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

mango said:


> *Here is my ode to the cankle
> Which recently caused a bad rankle
> Round, curvy and thick
> Or a cupcake with kick
> ...



LOL!

very nice! :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

_My Exciting Weekend_

Came back from a bash with The Cold
No voice, just the cough that grows old
To top off the strain
No Dims to entertain
"Reload" yielded nothing but mold


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> A dear fine young lady's our Soup
> A buckeye, tis sure, goes the scoop
> Her copper hair shines
> so bright that it blinds
> And slays all the men, one fell swoop



Hell yeah!!! Liz, you are too good at this. Awesome!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Susannahs an Australian prize.
> With beautiful hair, skin, and eyes.
> Her voice is so sweet,
> She makes the guys weak,
> And therein she captures these guys.



Susannah's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2008)

mango said:


> *Here is my ode to the cankle
> Which recently caused a bad rankle
> Round, curvy and thick
> Or a cupcake with kick
> ...


oh LMAO!!!!
OK seriously..you win the best ever limmeric prize and also best made up word prize! (why do i always run out of rep then see something so repalicious!!??)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2008)

SMA413
An avatar she made me filled me with glee
but once I gave it a try
it just made me cry
for I shall never be as pretty as he


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> SMA413
> An avatar she made me filled me with glee
> but once I gave it a try
> it just made me cry
> for I shall never be as pretty as he



Hahaha- phenomenal limerick, sir.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 2, 2008)

Arvees gentle, shy and modest,
As befits an earthly Goddess.
Also curveless in a sweater;
So say folks whove never met her.
Just mind her temper if thou proddest!

Whod have thunk
Of jewelry steampunk?
A mind of her own
The redoubtable Jhone
Whos works a sure cure for your funk!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 2, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> my friend liz is quite the diva
> and she owns a ford festiva
> she doesn't fit like she should
> so she rides on the hood
> ...





largenlovely said:


> i have a friend named dorette
> she can not fit in a vette
> for her ass is too fat
> but the fella's like that
> ...



both were funny as hell!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Rhonda what are we gonna do
> when I pull up in front of you
> Your hair blows in the wind
> all over the place
> ...



is this about me?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> There once was a beaut named Melissa
> Who dared all the dorkheads to diss her
> She jiggled her tum
> And waggled her bum
> And made all the boys wanna kissa



Please note: This is exactly what Melissa did when I met her.  Jiggle waggle.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 2, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> There is a handsome man named Dragorat
> Who loved beautiful woman that was fat
> He wants one to call his own
> because he is tired of being alone
> But for now all he has is his cat.


lol  that was cute!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 2, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> I will do a try ........
> 
> Well I think about Rhonda
> She doesnt exercise like Fonda
> ...


LMAO!!!! TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

All of these are really great. You guys rock!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 2, 2008)

There is a fellow Bothgunsblazing
Who's quite fond of dims girls gazing
He's funny as hell
And as far as I can tell
He's really quite amazing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 3, 2008)

Leah...Leah
her name bring chills to my spine
I want to make her mine
Her face is beautiful as the morning sun
With her, every night would be fun
Her hair reminds me of smoothy silk
She's as cool as a glass of milk
Sweet and fat and that is good
Her beauty will never be misunderstood
Her body is goddesslike and so divine
All the guys say she's fine
If there's one girl for me...ah
It's gotta be Leah


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 3, 2008)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> is this about me?



you know any other Rhonda's on dimensions? lol of course its about you hun


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2008)

A woman named Sandie tried to fight me

So I told her to just go and "bite me"

She left dims soon after

But couldn't resist the laughter

Then came back here just to spite me!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my! :blush: I love "cool as a glass of milk"- very nice!



KHayes666 said:


> Leah...Leah
> her name bring chills to my spine
> I want to make her mine
> Her face is beautiful as the morning sun
> ...


----------

